# Intel wireless card (iwn) firmware error



## Spindelhalla (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello,

after doing my best trying to find a solution to this problem with no luck, I decided to ask for help here.
I hope there is a solution for this since it's driving me crazy.
I recently installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE, everything worked fine out of the box, including the wireless card (I only had to change DHCP to SYNCDHCP) but yesterday it started to give me problems.
At boot I get this error (not always but let's say 90% of the time):


```
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
firmware error log:
  error type      = "NMI_INTERRUPT_WDG" (0x00000004)
  program counter = 0x0000046C
  source line     = 0x000000D0
  error data      = 0x0000000207030000
  branch link     = 0x00008370000004C2
  interrupt link  = 0x000006DE000018B8
  time            = 2093492740
driver status:
  tx ring  0: qid=0  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  1: qid=1  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  2: qid=2  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  3: qid=3  cur=4   queued=1  
  tx ring  4: qid=4  cur=94  queued=0  
  tx ring  5: qid=5  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  6: qid=6  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  7: qid=7  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  8: qid=8  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  9: qid=9  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 10: qid=10 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 11: qid=11 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 12: qid=12 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 13: qid=13 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 14: qid=14 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 15: qid=15 cur=0   queued=0  
  rx ring: cur=17
drm0: <Intel i965GM> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xe0000000 256MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:3b:97:08:9d
iwn0: iwn_intr: fatal firmware error
firmware error log:
  error type      = "NMI_INTERRUPT_WDG" (0x00000004)
  program counter = 0x0000046C
  source line     = 0x000000D0
  error data      = 0x0000000207030000
  branch link     = 0x00008370000004C2
  interrupt link  = 0x000006DA000018B8
  time            = 12034221
driver status:
  tx ring  0: qid=0  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  1: qid=1  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  2: qid=2  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  3: qid=3  cur=1   queued=0  
  tx ring  4: qid=4  cur=56  queued=0  
  tx ring  5: qid=5  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  6: qid=6  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  7: qid=7  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  8: qid=8  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring  9: qid=9  cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 10: qid=10 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 11: qid=11 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 12: qid=12 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 13: qid=13 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 14: qid=14 cur=0   queued=0  
  tx ring 15: qid=15 cur=0   queued=0  
  rx ring: cur=27
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:3b:97:08:9d
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```

As you can see in this case it manages to turn the wireless UP but that's an exception, most of the time it fails and keeps giving error messages even after I log in which makes it hard to work unless I start X and open a terminal there.
To configure it I followed the handbook.

My /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_iwn_load="YES"
iwn4965fw_load="YES"
```

My /etc/rc.conf:


```
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

My /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:


```
network={
        ssid="Telecom-59719715"
        psk="**********"
}
```

After it fails, I wait for the login prompt, then login and restart it:

`# service netif restart`


```
Stopping Network: lo0 em0 iwn0.
lo0: flags=8048<LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
em0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
	ether 00:1d:72:90:66:ee
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
iwn0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:1f:3b:97:08:9d
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	status: no carrier
Starting wpa_supplicant.
Starting dhclient.
Starting Network: lo0 em0 iwn0.
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
em0: flags=8c02<BROADCAST,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
	ether 00:1d:72:90:66:ee
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: no carrier
iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:1f:3b:97:08:9d
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11a
	status: associated
```

it usually takes 1-4 restarts before it starts working. I also noticed that sometimes it turns off and I have to restart again.

That's it, I really hope you can help me.

Thank you,
Rob


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 20, 2014)

When I get drop outs like you are getting, it is down to my wifi router, which seems to keep losing internet connectivity at times.


----------

